# F1 vs F2 for allergic owner. Does it matter?



## AccidentalCheerMom (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum (and the to the world of cockapoos) and have A LOT of questions!

When I was a girl a had pretty bad allergic reactions to dogs and other animals. Fortunately I haven't had an allergic reaction to any dog in may years. I've read conflicting information on the benefit of getting an F1 over an F2 (I've read the reverse also).

What would your suggestion be? I've never owned a dog and am a little overwhelmed (but still excited)! Any information and advice you can offer will be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Zero advice from here about allergies and F whatevers. I just wanted to say welcome and to fasten your seatbelt because you have a whole lot of fun ahead of you. They are fabulous dogs.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi in general F1s have the more predictable low shedding coat BUT there are no hard and fast rules. My own dog is low shedding however his litter brother sheds a lot!
You may be lucky and not react to a cockapoo but this allergy may not appear until the pup gets its adult coat at about 8/9 months. Are you only reactive to fur or could it be saliva, dander etc?
I would always say to err on the side of caution as rehoming a puppy after a while because you cannot live with your reactions is unfair on everyone involved. If it is just fur you react to then perhaps choose a non shedding breed as this is the only way you will know for sure that any pup you get will not moult.


----------

